# Building near Tomar



## shermanp (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a steep plot of land near Tomar which backs onto the Albufeira river. I can place a transportable home on the plot but I need some work done on part of the land to make it level for the home. Does anyone know of an engineer or builder who can assist me with this?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm guessing you need a man with a digger to level the ground and possibly also dig/build a fosse for you? 

If you do, I can let you have a phone number for someone but you need to clock up at least 5 posts before you can use the PM facility......... so get 5 posts up and then send me a PM asking for his contact details.


----------



## shermanp (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks TM this is great. I've had this plot for about 8 years and thought it's about time I did something with it. Thanks also for your input on other posts...it has been very helpful.


----------



## shermanp (Jan 8, 2016)

BTW yes I will need someone with a digger. There is a road which runs through my plot and I want to do something with the part on the lower side of the road...on the river side


----------



## shermanp (Jan 8, 2016)

What's a PM?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

PM = Personal Message and you access it by clicking on the posters name, then view profile, then send a PM. 

But you can only use that service after you have made 5 posts.


----------



## shermanp (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just tried to send you a PM but it was bounced back so I'll give it a few hours and try again.


----------



## shermanp (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. I've sent you a PM and you should see a notification when you open a forum page....... let me know if you don't receive it and I'll resend.


----------



## shermanp (Jan 8, 2016)

All good Steve...you have been very helpful. Hope to speak again soon.


----------

